# BCRR Construction site



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

As some of you may remember I moved this winter and I am in the progress of making my new RR. I have made a great deal of progress in the last 2 months preparing the land. Although I will not have trains running this year I have dedicated my time in landscaping. I first constructed a deck then a retaining wall for the layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you! I will be looking forwards to see your progress. 

I see with the retaining wall, you will still have some issues with grades it seems. 

Any new "solar" thoughts? 

Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

The grade does look worse than it is. Once the shed is gone and I clean the area up things will take shape. 

I am still looking for options with solar power but I need too know how much sun I get in the yard first.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like you have the "big" items done. You should easily get a loop running by the end of summer. 
It will be a great view from the deck.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I managed to get more work done on the deck in between rain storms. The Concreted section will be a fire pit for roasting marsh-mellows in the evenings.


----------

